
Minister Noonan Disagrees Profoundly with the Commission on Apple - anotherhacker
http://www.finance.gov.ie/news-centre/press-releases/minister-noonan-disagrees-profoundly-commission-apple
======
anotherhacker
"Following discussion with the Taoiseach, the Minister for Finance will now
seek Cabinet approval to appeal the Commission decision to the European
Courts. Ireland has a period of two months and 10 days to bring an appeal. The
Government will now study the decision of the European Commission in
consultation with its legal advisors to prepare the grounds for an appeal. "

